# Comment vendre son i Mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2000)

Merci a tous de me donner les adresses de site ou astuces pour vendre mon i MAC...
Je n'ai pas beaucoup de réponses a mes annonces ...  c'est un G3 333 Mhz 32 Mo SDRAM avec un disque dur de 6 Go avec MAC OS 8.6 de juillet 99 je le vends 4900 F.
J'habite à Niort dans les deux sévres à 70 km de La Rochelle...


----------

